# Mama Gator



## MollyLue9

Local mama gator and her babies









Also a rattler we killed and a soft shell tortoise. Can anyone guess where we live?


----------



## KW Farms

Oh wow...don't see that everyday...at least around here! :laugh:


----------



## nonconformist

MollyLue9 said:


> Also a rattler we killed and a soft shell tortoise. Can anyone guess where we live?
> 
> View attachment 10824


In a place where people kill innocent reptiles out of fear. There is no need to place photos of dead animals unless you were planning to eat them.


----------



## MollyLue9

nonconformist said:


> In a place where people kill innocent reptiles out of fear. There is no need to place photos of dead animals unless you were planning to eat them.


I understand what you are saying for instance I can't stand that there are many people that kill deer and other animals for sport but rattlers are overpopulated where I live and will kill goats and dogs and other pets. Sorry it wasn't meant to disgust or offend anyone.


----------



## packhillboers

They looked alive to me. But...There will be no rattlesnakes on our property at ALL alive when we find them. That is that. There are plenty of these things being protected in our area and it is a shame that one park in the City is protecting these rattlesnakes to the point of endangering humans and other creatures. There are little signs everywhere on the park trail to warn of them. On our property we protect king snakes and gopher snakes and have welcomed them here and for that.. we have not ever found a rattlesnake here yet when the neighbors have on their property.. Some people killed all the king snakes and welll....... now they have rattlesnakes.


----------



## Arkie

Molly, kill all the rattlers you get a chance at! (by the way, they are rather good eating) Killing deer for sport, or allowing any edible portion to go to waste is pretty much universally illegal anywhere here in the United States! Even the folks who trophy hunt will, almost without exception find someone who wants the meat if they don't. Gator ain't bad either!!

NONCONFORMIST ; there are two versions of P.E.T.A., as an ol dumb hillbilly boy, I fall into the far larger group, People for the Eating Of Tasty Animals! 

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo

I can't imagine what the heck it's like living with alligators in your 
backyard ! OMG 

I think i would pass out , lolol.
Although the picture of the momma and baby is cute....not THAT cute , but cute.

Thanks for the pictures


----------



## HerdQueen

Thanks for sharing your pics! I would have killed the rattler as well. Some people may get upset at the thought, but perhaps they are not someone that has to deal with the things you deal with everyday.


----------



## LJH

Hmmm ... most of the "ol dumb hillbillies" I know are pretty stinkin' smart, just saying. 

I have no use for those who kill just for the sake of killing either, but if I walk out on my back porch and there's a rattler there, _and it's happened more than once_, he's a dead snake, period. When I come across one out in the woods, well, that's _his_ turf and I leave 'em be.

I'd sure worry about my goaties in 'gator country too! Not to mention my fearless but stupid little dogs.  But I guess it isn't much different than worrying about cougars, bobcats and coyotes, eh?


----------



## HaleyD

If I see a rattler on my property, it's dead. A good friend of mine was bit by one last summer just stepping off his porch. He had sneakers on and it bit his ankle. He later hunted for rattle snakes on his property and killed over 40. 

I think it's good to be educated about the snakes in your area and know whats what. There are "good" snakes. For example the Texas Indigo eats other snakes but isn't harmful to humans or large animals (they eat small animals such as mice etc.) so if I ever see one I'll be sure to let it go and do it's job!


----------



## xymenah

Nice pics. The baby gator on mommas back is cute. I agree I kill any rattler I find then I skin them and use their bones for things. Any other snake such as a King Snake, Gopher Snake, or Sand Snake is free to stay. I normally just pick them up and relocate them. I actually have a pet King Snake I got from my back yard specifically my goat pen because he kept coming back and I didn't want my dogs to kill him so he now lives comfy in my room with food twice a week, fresh water. He's very friendly. Tarantulas are caught and gently released elsewhere and the scorpions are killed because when you see a dozen running around on your back porch or in your house its time to die.


----------



## Arkie

HALEY, XYMENAH, Please post pics of your kills, most of us will help you celebrate!

XYMENAH, There's a lady, "Sophia" on "Rimfire Central" (a forum about mostly 22cal firearms) who makes beautiful jewelery out of rattler bones! She also lives out west along the Mex border and is pretty much totally self sufficient. 

Bob


----------



## HaleyD

Arkie said:


> HALEY, XYMENAH, Please post pics of your kills, most of us will help you celebrate!
> 
> XYMENAH, There's a lady, "Sophia" on "Rimfire Central" (a forum about mostly 22cal firearms) who makes beautiful jewelery out of rattler bones! She also lives out west along the Mex border and is pretty much totally self sufficient.
> 
> Bob


Sorry bob, I don't have any on my new phone because I haven't had to kill any this year (thankfully). I did however run over one with my truck that was sunbathing on the dirt road 
the other day, didn't get a pic though

That jewelry sounds neat, I never thought of doing anything with the bones


----------



## mmiller

The only snakes that get a by on my place are rat snakes, king snakes, black snakes or garder snakes. We have more copper heads an cotton mouths than you can shake a stick at an they die on the spot. ( an I dont eat em either). My husband and daughters trophey hunt deer (they are allowed one buck an one doe). It is done per the laws of our state an the meat is eaten. I see nothing wrong with going out an hunting a big buck as long as you hunt them fairly. Now hunting with a spot light an out of season just to get that big buck is NOT ok. It makes me mad when you see a deer on the side of the road with its head cut off.


----------



## packhillboers

It is highly unlikely that Rattlesnakes will go extinct in our area or anywhere for that matter but it is a fact that the King snake does eat rattlesnakes and we have plenty here.. But over-all there are fewer kingsnakes than there are rattlesnakes. Skunks and wild cats have overpopulated in the Anderson area and we have a Rabie problem in this county. All skunks we find here are shot because of that. They are prolific and abundant. Everything has to be kept in balance to the best of our abilities. I can not bring myself to kill a honeybee now that our good neighbors down the road have a bee hive business and we need those bees for the orchard.


----------



## MollyLue9

Thanks for all the support guys! We educate our neighbors on the different snakes and which are harmful to humans and our animals. If a rattler is in the woods and we are on his turf he is free to go but when they are literally within thirty feet of my dog and goat he must go. God put snakes on this earth for a reason and I believe that rattlers are here to feed the other snakes


----------



## GTAllen

Mangum, Oklahoma- 47th Annual Rattlesnake Derby April 27th, 28th and 29th. 47 years and they are super abundant still. Rattlesnake, it's not just for breakfast anymore.


----------



## Trickyroo

gtallen;1266186 rattlesnake said:


> roflmao !!


----------



## Arkie

I'll have to admit, my first experience with eating rattlesnake I was falling down, slack faced drunk! It made a favorable enough impression that I eagerly tried it stone sober at the next opportunity, Purdy Dern Good!!!

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo

Does rattler taste like chicken ?


----------



## Arkie

Trickyroo said:


> Does rattler taste like chicken ?


Yea, but the bones are more like eating fish.:scratch:

Bob


----------



## GTAllen

Rattlesnake taste and texture is somewhat similar to frog legs to me (but frog legs are way better). As was mentioned, many bones. Also their is an unmistakeable reptile finishing note. But, deep fried, shake of salt, and some hot sauce it is okay.

Of course, whenyou drink 5 solo cups full of salty dogs and it taste much better. I prefer to skip straight to the main course of calf fries and pinto beans.


----------



## Trickyroo

Thank you GTAllen for that very entertaining and descriptive definition about the taste of rattlesnake


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

ok I will bite-whats are calf fries and salty dogs? And i found rattler to be more like pork-I like gator better :]


----------



## GTAllen

mnblonde said:


> ok I will bite-whats are calf fries and salty dogs? And i found rattler to be more like pork-I like gator better :]


Salty dog is grapefruit juice, gin and salt rim + salted top.

Calf fries are beef testicles in Oklahoma and North Texas but only if taken from young animals. Peeled, pound, cut into strips, breaded and deep fried. Also know as: rocky mountain oysters and from wikipedia "cowboy caviar", "Montana tendergroins", "dusted nuts", "bull fries" or "swinging beef". Many other names from other cultures and states, I would quess.


----------



## ThreeHavens

GTAllen said:


> Calf fries are beef testicles in Oklahoma and North Texas but only if taken from young animals. Peeled, pound, cut into strips, breaded and deep fried. Also know as: rocky mountain oysters and from wikipedia "cowboy caviar", "Montana tendergroins", "dusted nuts", "bull fries" or "swinging beef". Many other names from other cultures and states, I would quess.




Well. I guess we know what to do with the "extras" when we wether the boys 

Sorry, sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Arkie

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Well. I guess we know what to do with the "extras" when we wether the boys
> 
> Sorry, sorry, couldn't resist.


Be sure and let us know how that works out for ya! 

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo

I've had soooo many ideas when working at the vets office , lol
But nobody was game 
KIDDING !!


----------



## GTAllen

I helped my friend cut 40 head of his angus calves two weeks ago in exchance for getting to hunt his river bottom. I have a lot of testicles in the freezer (almost 80, I dropped some on the ground).

Next time I have some friends come over, I'll have a bunch fried up and hot in the oven. I have a case of Kendall Jackson grand reserve Pinot Noir that should go great with some calf fries, triple cream brie, blue berries, blackberries, pecans, fuji apples and asian pears. 

 I might do some frog legs also. I have about 5 lbs or so left in the freezer. The frogs were huge this year. I was getting over 1 lb of legs for every two frogs. Many of the frogs had ate small water snakes.

I bet no one figures out the calf fries.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

Ok so I am on my way to OK GTAllen for that Pinot and Salty Dogs the next day!1 I will skip the calf fries-had em-didnt care for the taste!


----------



## GTAllen

mnblonde said:


> Ok so I am on my way to OK GTAllen for that Pinot and Salty Dogs the next day!1 I will skip the calf fries-had em-didnt care for the taste!


Come on down. We are shooting turkey this weekend on the river bottom in the morning. 1 tom per person. I still have 7 deer tags to fill, so it will be the deer stand in the evening. I have a doe who is going to kid in 12 days, so I am going to end up missing a few days of hunting.

We have a tremendous population of deer and turkey. Also, in the spring, a super abundance of rattlesnakes and cottonmouths. Last year the largest snake at the Mangum Rattlesnake Derby was 82 inches!


----------



## xymenah

Haha you guys are funny. I say make use of all the animal. Cow tongue tacos are good too if you don't care for the other end. Cooked brains is sooo good with a side of eggs. I've had goat testes before they aren't half bad but cow is better in my opinion. Don't forget a filleted goat or cow heart. Yumm. Now I'm hungry...


----------



## GTAllen

Cow tongue, best pot roast you have ever had. I had three lengua tacos with with cilantro and onions on Monday. So good.


----------



## WillowGem

Cow tongue tacos?!? 
Boy, I must lead a sheltered life, I've never heard of those. 
I know people eat cow tongue, my grandpa loved it, but I could never get past all those HUGE taste buds.


----------



## GTAllen

Cut the outer cover off, which removes the taste buds, after it finishes cooking.


----------



## Trickyroo

:chick:


----------



## xymenah

Trickyroo said:


> :chick:


:slapfloor:Would you try a hand full of fried locust or crickets? Mmm crunchy.


----------



## emilieanne

Hmmm, can I say in Florida; probably somewhere on or around the St. John's river?


----------



## emilieanne

Or juuuuust kidding, I know right where you live! I think.. Lol do you live on that road going to skips from debary on the left?


----------



## Trickyroo

xymenah said:


> :slapfloor:Would you try a hand full of fried locust or crickets? Mmm crunchy.


Oh your just not right


----------



## Arkie

xymenah said:


> :slapfloor:Would you try a hand full of fried locust or crickets? Mmm crunchy.


SURE!! I draw the line at them slimy arse snails though!!

Bob


----------



## xymenah

Escargot is a no go for me too. Yuck.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

ok on my way-will bring my SKS and fill a deer tag or two for you-can also help with kidding time! And i like snails-taste like liver! I draw the line at eating goat though-just cant do it!! You guys make me laugh!!!!


----------



## GTAllen

mmiller said:


> If all I had to eat was locust or crickets I would starve to death. I just wouldnt be able to get past the legs. Maybe if I pulled them off hahaha. The other stuff I could handle but thats where I would draw the line!!!!


Everyone knows  you pull the legs and wings off, otherwise the little wing pieces stick in you throat.

This thread is so far OT


----------



## Trickyroo

xymenah said:


> Escargot is a no go for me too. Yuck.


Sissy !


----------

